# white chocolate in Chocolate Fountain?



## ecolee01 (May 11, 2007)

Has anyone ever used white chocolate in a chocolate fountain? My Exec chef adds about 1/2 gallon of veg oil to the dark chocolate when we use the fountain, just to keep it flowing. I was wondering if the white chocolate would get too hot and seize up and/or burn? It would be helpful if I had the instructions for the fountain itself, but God only knows if ithey are still here, I am guessing it was thrown out ages ago. Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated. :chef:


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

If you use ther Sephra fountain you would pre heat the fountain on 8 for 1/2 hour or so and then add the chocolate, turn it down to 4 to run it.
It is 1-2 cups oil to 10 lbs of white chocolate, pre melt it on a low double boiler first. 10 lbs is the minimum amount to run the big fountain.

If the chocolate is too thick then you heated it up too much.
i've found the cheaper chocolates work better, say Belcolade or Peter's vs. Cluizel.

Have fun cleaning it when you are done


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

After reading your post again 1/2 gallon of oil is waaay too much.
Still for 10 lbs you would only need 2-3 cups of oil for dark chocolate.
If it is getting too thick, the chocolate is too hot. The setting to run a Sephra fountain for dark would be to pre-heat on the #10 for 1/2 hour or so and run it with the chocolate at the #6 setting.

What brand of fountain do you have?? We have a 48" sephra here at work and I would be happy to copy the directions for you if you would like.


----------



## ecolee01 (May 11, 2007)

Thank you so much for replying!! I will check the fountain tomorrow for brand and size. Thanks again.:lol:


----------



## ecolee01 (May 11, 2007)

One more thing, we always use Callebaut callets. We are very limited in the brands of chocolate that we can order. Any experience and/or thoughts on Callebaut?


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't have a fountain. But the caterer I used to share with once borrowed my Callebaut callets (bittersweet) to use in her Sephora fountain. It was too thick. I find Callebaut to be very viscous. My guess would be too add more oil or see if you can get another brand in for the fountain.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Callebaut should work, like I wrote before I think you may be taking it too far temp. wise. Maybe you can buy the 53% semi-sweet callettes. If it is the only brand available look into buying the cheap craft chocolate at AC Moore or Michaels.


----------

